# Photo sharpness



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 16, 2006)

Require your help, please. I take some good pen shots and use Picassa. The pic are sharp and look good. My problem stems from when I upload to my IAP photo album. The pics lose their sharpness quality. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. What I have noticed is that the file size is so much smaller when the pics are uploaded versus the size in Picassa. Any suggestions to overcome this problem would be appreciated.

-Peter-


----------



## dfurlano (Jul 16, 2006)

The 2 factors I look at when I prepare photos for upload are image dimensions and file size.  I make the largest dimension about 700 pixels and the file size about 150 KB. Using these parameters should not change the sharpness of your images.  Also I typically use a .jpg format. Check the settings in Picassa I believe many people use that program with no problems.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 16, 2006)

There seems to be something lost in contrast, sharpness, and brightness during the transfer of pictures to the Internet, or maybe it is in the difference in how the file is handled. 

I alway juice up the pictures that will be posted to an  Internet site, either mine or someone elses. This same increase in contrast, brightness and sharpness can also make for a better printed photo.

The experts tell me that I am wrong, because a file is a file, and there is nothing done to it in moving it around that will change it. That might be, but I tried it, and it worked. The problems of how bright, how sharp, and how much contrast is something you will have to experiment with. Posting a few pictures will tell you what needs to be done.


----------

